# Lies are to them second nature



## TraductoraPobleSec

Com traduiríeu "*lies are to them second nature*"?

Many thanks, folks


----------



## ajohan

El meu intent guiri  :

Són mentiders compulsius

El que realment volia dir era 'natos' en castellà però no tinc cap diccionari a prop i no sé dir-ho.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

That makes sense, Ahojan. I checked out _nat_ in the Catalan dictionary, just in case (for if the flies...) But I have the feeling it does not exist. nat

Compulsiu is PERFECT. 

Many thanks, mate


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> That makes sense, Ahojan. I checked out _nat_ in the Catalan dictionary, just in case (for if the flies...) But I have the feeling it does not exist. nat
> 
> Compulsiu is PERFECT.
> 
> Many thanks, mate



So how would we say in Catalan, for example, "a born swimmer"?  Or "a born leader"?


----------



## Tige

Una alternativa pot ser: "tot un nedador" "tot un líder"...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

And then in English you also say "a *natural* born ...", if I remember rightly...


----------



## ajohan

He pensat el mateix que Louhevly. Com es va traduir al català la peli 'Natural Born Killers' ('Asesinos Natos' en castellà)?


----------



## Tige

La van traduir com "Nascuts per a matar". No ajuda molt, no?


----------

